# First foray into DSLRs



## zilla (Apr 2, 2015)

I bought the wife a rebel t5i for Christmas and we started taking a photography course together at the local college. These are some of the first shots that I took that were "off assignment"

Feedback appreciated 












and yes I know I need to oil my fingerboard


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice ! What lens are you using with the camera ?

I like the first picture a lot. Since photography is subjective and I don't know your angle [pardon the pun] I don't know what kind of stuff you're looking to get into.

I'm getting into the slow shutter kind of shoots now and I like those effects quite a bit, and its something a DSLR can do quite well. Also if this is your first foray into the DSLR world, you have a plethora of glasses [lenses] and techniques you can use to quite literally create your own art ! People now use cameras for more than just shooting, Photo manipulation is an art in its own right and a good camera really helps in taking good stock pics.

Personally, I'm more of a Post production type. I use a lot of PS filters, adjustments to change the "mood" of the picture.

Good luck with the camera and looking forward to more posts and pics !


----------



## Carcaridon (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice! Been a canon shooter for years for photo and video. Love their cameras.


----------



## zilla (Jun 3, 2015)

rahul_mukerji said:


> Nice ! What lens are you using with the camera ?



sorry for the late reply.

lens was the stock canon EF-S 18-55 that came with the camera. shot it on a tripod with IS turned off.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 3, 2015)

This is a little late, too, but oh well.  I really like the first two. The first one is a cool detail shot that requires some attention for you to figure out what it is. It would make a good wallpaper, or something along those lines. It kinda seems like it's getting into the "fine art" territory, where you take a photo of something familiar and look at it in a less familiar way.

The second one gets some nice detail on the fretboard, but I would say maybe focus on one of the birds, to draw the eye to a specific detail.

For the last one, IMHO pay attention to the framing. It looks like there's a corner in the wall in the background, but it's on a bit of a slant. Check the edges of the photo, too. The guitar is a little cut off in the bottom.


----------



## zilla (Jun 3, 2015)

Philligan said:


> For the last one, IMHO pay attention to the framing. It looks like there's a corner in the wall in the background, but it's on a bit of a slant. Check the edges of the photo, too. The guitar is a little cut off in the bottom.




thanks for those tips. i never really realized that the input jack was cut off until you pointed it out.


----------

